

Did British Spooks Use NSA Data to Spy on You? FIND OUT - evanh2002
https://medium.com/message/did-gchq-use-nsa-data-to-spy-on-you-a0cd75a34a5b

======
evanh2002
For the first time since Edward Snowden revealed the indiscriminate spying of
the Five Eyes national intelligence alliance, everyone in the world has a
chance to ask, what about me? Did they spy on my life? In a narrow but
important decision, the UK Investigatory Powers Tribunal (IPT) ruled that the
sharing of NSA data with GCHQ was an illegal human rights violation up to
December 2014, because there was no public legal rationale for the sharing.
Now anyone can file a request seeking to learn whether their personal data was
shared.

------
Raphmedia
I know that HN titles are the post's title. But seriously? I'm not clicking
that. This isn't some magazine aimed at young girls.

------
strictnein
And also apparently sign a petition and sign up for some sort of mailing list
(most likely).

